# Military Intelligence Test



## dcomin (Aug 27, 2008)

[Given to me by a friend who served in the USAF]









> NOTE: Since Intelligence Officers and NCO’s are responsible for a multitude of subjects it is necessary that they be extremely well qualified and skilled in many tasks. Prior to certification as a super outstanding brilliant Intel type, each of you must pass the following test with a score of 110%.
> 
> 1. HISTORY: Describe the history of the papacy from its origins to the present day, concentrating especially, but not exclusively on its social, political, economic, religious, and philosophical respects and impact on Europe, Asia, America, and Africa. Be brief, concise and specific.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just sent the link to this test to a friend of mine in intel.

I'll let you know whether or not he considers it accurate.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 27, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> I've just sent the link to this test to a friend of mine in intel.
> 
> I'll let you know whether or not he considers it accurate.



Just don't give him my real name or my home address!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## py3ak (Aug 28, 2008)

dcomin said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > I've just sent the link to this test to a friend of mine in intel.
> ...



Oh, he already has those. They have quite a file on you, Mr. Comin.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 28, 2008)

That was good.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 28, 2008)

dcomin said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > I've just sent the link to this test to a friend of mine in intel.
> ...



My friend said the test is close, but it doesn't address the reality, that when an op succeeds it is in spite of intel and when it fails it is because of intel.

BTW your house is being monitored by a government satellite. He already has your full name, SSN, occupation, travel for the last 25 years, credit report, etc. Don't be surprised when your house is raided for practice.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 28, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> BTW your house is being monitored by a government satellite. He already has your full name, SSN, occupation, travel for the last 25 years, credit report, etc.



Oh good... I'm safe... I'm no different than any other common citizen. Whew! I was worried for a moment that they might single me out.


----------

